# Brooke's UDX debut weekend



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Sounds like a very good day! We had a good one too. Just a newbie in the rally ring and we got first place and our second leg. Its great when they listen to you (for the most part) when you need them too.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job Hank!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Brooke just doesn't want you to get too complacent. All in all in sounds like a very good day out with the girls. Love that Lucy is still showing at 12 1/2.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Fantastic weekend, congrats!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Good job!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Like I stated far from a stellar performance but it is what it is. So here are the videos from Sunday.

OPEN





UTILITY


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for sharing..love seeing the upper levels in obedience..totally amazes me(and freaks me out!).


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Very nice routine! Good girl Brooke!


----------

